# I got mushrooms in my shop



## Kalai (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, I decided to get away from bowls and turn some mushrooms, the tallest is about 6 inches and the smallest is about 2 inches, they are made frome different woods like Milo, Hala, Lychee and She Oak burl, I left the natural burl top of a few of them, comments are welcome, aloha.

Chris


----------



## artme (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## skywizzard (Nov 14, 2009)

Gee, they look so real you could stick them in the yard here in Georgia where we have had so much rain and no one would ever know they were wood!

Beautiful and great idea.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 14, 2009)

Those are really cool!!! Nice work.


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 14, 2009)

Neat idea.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool!!

That's how I shape the perfume atomizer kits.. but your woods look
a whole lot better.. and without the top brass..

.. now i gotta go try that..


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice looking mushrooms-look good enough to eat.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 14, 2009)

Turn the dehumidifier on in your shop, boy! oh boy!


----------



## HawksFeather (Nov 14, 2009)

Those are really neat and well finished.

Jerry


----------



## splinter99 (Nov 14, 2009)

They look very nice but whatever you do dont eat those little ones in front..they will make you see sounds and hear colors


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 14, 2009)

nice work, great shape and execution.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 14, 2009)

Great shapes and the woods all work to look like natural mushrooms...

  -Barry


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow..those are really great.  I bet you could leave those unfinished and sell them to carvers.  They can finish the flutes under the caps themselves and add them to their statues.  Some lady was asking me yesterday at a show to make some sort of Bobber pins or something..spools maybe for some type of sewing?  I don't know what she was saying or talking about..after awhile the demands from people go in one ear and out the other and I just nod in agreement.  Just like dealing with my wife!:biggrin:


----------



## Gordon (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice !!


----------



## RAdams (Nov 15, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Wow..those are really great. I bet you could leave those unfinished and sell them to carvers. They can finish the flutes under the caps themselves and add them to their statues. Some lady was asking me yesterday at a show to make some sort of Bobber pins or something..spools maybe for some type of sewing? I don't know what she was saying or talking about..after awhile the demands from people go in one ear and out the other and I just nod in agreement. Just like dealing with my wife!:biggrin:


 



I agree about the mushrooms. Nice work! they would make awesome micro caches for geocaching!

I also agree about the demands thing. I had a woman contact me a week ago asking if i could restring her bead necklace. I don't have anything to do with beads. Where she got me in mind to restring her walmart fall apart beads, I have no idea.


----------



## Bree (Nov 15, 2009)

I love them!!  Really great work!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ttcanuck (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nicely done.  

I wish we had the variety of wood that you have in Hawaii.  We were in Maui for the first time last winter and I'm salivating for the time we can go back.  I jammed a few pieces of wood in my luggage on the way home, but if we can go back I think I'll have to take a case just for lumber.

Makes a great display.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 15, 2009)

Wonderful idea, those rock!!


----------



## Kalai (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks so much for the comments, I like to try different things and keep pushing my imagination and abilities, these are not hard to make at all and very enjoyable, in Hawaii we would say Maika'i ka IPA a me noka oi (IAP is ecellent and the best)  Mahalo and aloha.

Chris "Kalai"
Kalai means wood in Hawaiian


----------



## el_d (Nov 18, 2009)

Those look like the same one growing in my cows pen.......

Nice work Chris.:wink:


----------

